# PetSmart Groomers



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

All I'm going to say is to not judge a salon based on one person. I work at Petco, and say if someone in Florida had a bad experience with a groomer at a Petco there and came to Utah, I wouldn't have any chance at a client if they judged like that.

Petsmart and Petco don't charge you anything for not showing up or for canceling your groom. At least, they don't do that in the western US.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Is there usually just one groomer at PetSmart, or can you request a different person?

Honestly I don't envy groomers one bit, I think it would be a really hard job. 
On the other hand, she shouldn't be pushy with you either!

Good luck finding a solution.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

What happened there? Did you post about it because I'm interested in the story. I've found that as I get older it's getting a lot easier to just say no or stick up for myself. I don't have to take people's crap and belittling me isn't going to happen.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

I can't believe this groomer called you to come in for your dog's hair cut. that is pretty pushy IMO.I agree with KPoos-you just stand up for yourself and choose the groomer you want and take in a picture of want you want, describing any modifications you wish such as length, etc. It helps to be pretty definite as it costs so much and you need to be satisfied. My groomer is having to reimburse me the money I just spent getting Levi his stitches (the groomer who cut him FINALLY apologized yesterday when I dropped off the bill-I know it was an accident but I am old enough that I expect an apology.


----------



## Teddy'smomma (Sep 21, 2009)

Well to answer your question KPoos, I have taken Teddy to this same groomer twice, and both times she has given me crap and told me that I didn't do enough to keep him from getting matted or knotted up, when my father and I take a half hour every single night and brush him from top to bottom, and he has no knots. She also is very gruff with the dogs and even though they have other groomers she insists that she take care of him. I don't personally enjoy people who think that they HAVE to be the one who is going to cut his hair because she's the "poodle expert." I have seen another girl who is actually a better groomer and has a better tableside manner (based upon other people's opinions). 

Last time we had him there Teddy was actually scheduled with the other groomer and the one who called me stepped up and said "I'm taking him, sorry." I objected but she just took him from me and she didn't cut him short enough. We asked her to do it again but she didn't seem to listen to what I was saying, I think she doesn't think I'm grown up enough to know what I'm talking about. I'm only 22 but darn it I know what I want for my poo...he's my munchkin after all. 

We have gone through the worst part of him being shaved to the skin and even them only taking an inch off him, which was CRAP and a half. I think that I'm going to call this other lady. I know I can't really judge any place by one person and I don't plan to, if I could get someone else to take him instead of the lady who called, then I would be more than open to him going there. But I think that she wants to cut him again and since she is unwilling to listen, I don't know as I'm willing to drive an hour and a half to have my dog's hair cut. It's really expensive (50+ dollars) plus driving there with the dog in the car, it gets pretty pricey. 

Sorry, I know that's a long post, but I'm just so frustrated with the situation and how even though it's a "courtesy call" she immediately said "we're scheduling him for TOMORROW (which would be today)." thankfully I had to work this morning but she told me when she was going to cut him because I told her that I couldn't today, she started talking about this Saturday, which I can't do, and then she said "okay fine, next Saturday at noon then." I was so confused by the time I hung up I wasn't even sure if that had just happened! 

Blah.

Mandi- I'm glad they finally said sorry for cutting your Levi.....some people just don't know enough to man up......blah.

~Teddy's Momma :cow:

*side note- I'm not trying to say that this groomer is a horrible person or any groomer "sucks" but it's just hard to want to take him to her when she isn't very personable or friendly to my doo....he's my baby.....and it's very hard to watch him go with her as he's trying to fight to get back to me because he isn't very comfortable with her.....idk.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, he is your dog and that means you can say NO, he's not coming in there or I want this specific person to groom him. If they don't abide your wishes don't take him back there or learn to groom him on your own. Honestly grooming a poodle isn't that difficult especially doing a pet dog because they don't have to be perfect so as you are learning and mess something up, oh well who is going to care? Hair grows out and you can cut as short or not as you want. This bullying behavior is unacceptable and if you want to keep knots out of his hair use a conditioner every time you comb him. Also some dogs just have hair that's fine and tangles easily and as a groomer she's supposed to know that and not blame it on you. That whole story is just ridiculous. What kind of customer service is that?


----------



## Kcdefg (Oct 4, 2009)

In my 5ish years of experience with grooming I've known some people to call out and remind clients. Sort of sounds like that's what this was? I'm sorry that she was brash, that really is bad customer service.

As a groomer I'm naturally inclined to point out the fact that even though the owner may not think the dog is matted they could very well be matted to the skin. Take the time to have whomever you get to groom your pooch next to go over, at length, what a mat feels and looks like and how easily they can form. Don't feel silly for asking basic questions. As a matter of fact be as "stupid" as you can be, you'll get more information that way! I've had clients swear they brush their pets every day, which they do, but they aren't getting under the mat rather just brushing over the top of it because they think it's the skin.

I know my poodle will get them behind her ears from a scratch or two. Perhaps you should consider another haircut? I know that's a difficult decision but if you can tolerate a shorter clip you really don't run into many issues with matting if you are getting them groomed every 6-8 weeks. Longer than that and poods can potentially get really bad depending on their hair type. 

I'm not 100% sure what kind of clip you have your pup in but my personal fav. for a longer haired low maint. poodle is a 4 blade. It's a little less than an inch really but its not too noticeable and easy to get used to if you generally keep yours longer. If you prefer fancy stuff you can modify most any clip with a 4 on the legs. This really lends to longer time in between grooming and less chance of matting.

If you have an issue with a groomer at a salon, get another if you like the place. DO NOT let them push you around just because you are young. It's your pet, you know what you want and you pay just like that 70yr old lady that just came in before you. Everyone is on the same plane in that respect in my opinion. Some of the most understanding clients I've had are younger.

I recommend that if you plan to attempt your own grooming that you take caution. The equipment is dangerous and there are *many* ways that you can hurt your pet unintentionally. Diving head on into a full groom is not how people are taught, they learn from brushing and bathing up. Some pets are worse than others also so keep that in mind. Any local groomer should be ok with giving you a few pointers or you could pm me if you wanted, I'm always willing to share what I know from my experiences. 

I really hope that you get a good experience next time. If you are leery of going back to that salon at all then I would say research a bit and try somewhere else or secure yourself with a different groomer at the same salon if you like it there. Be firm that you do not want the person that you had. The workers may complain about it but at least you'll get your way, they will respect what you want, and you'll be happier hopefully in the long run. If you do find a different salon don't hesitate to ask for references. Any good groomer will be fine with giving a few good clients names out for you to contact  Good luck and sorry this is so winded!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

IA, don't let her push you around. I personally would call and talk to some sort of manager. (If she's the manager in the grooming shop, talk to the store manager.) Tell them what your problem(s) with her are and that you will not be keeping your appointment or returning to their store. Also tell them that you don't want her to contact you again. 

I'm sure if your town is big enough to have a Petsmart, there are plenty of groomers. I live in a town of 22,000 w/ no petstore period and there are 3 grooming shops and several others who work out of the homes. Do you have a dog park, park that people tend to walk their dogs at or other type of petstore? Find someone with a well groomed dog and ask who they use. You could also ask your vet and there are online directories that allow people to leave reviews. Many groomer's have websites, so you can check out their work. 

I second the thought that your dog maybe matted and you just don't realize it. I think using a steel comb is a great way to check for matts. My SIL is a groomer and last I visited I went to work w/ her. I volunteered to bath and brush her spoo. His ears had quite a bit of tangling and she's a professional. When you find a groomer, ask them to give a little brushing lesson. They should be happy to take a few minutes to show you, b/c it makes their job easier. What are you using to brush?

I wanted to add that working at Petsmart has nothing to do with your issues w/ the groomer. I tend to think that some corporate salons don't provide the best training or oversight, but her attitude seems to be the problem. (I mean no offense to anyone that works at or was trained at a corporate salon, many great groomers started out and still work for petsomethings.)


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I also agree not to judge a place by one groomer but I also am not sure if we know everything that happened.

As a groomer I think calling clients for regular appointments is a good idea. I have a few people I call every 4 weeks and most of them ALWAYS book an apt and then THANK me for calling them!

If a dog comes in matted and has to be either A) Dematted (if im in a good mood!) or B) Shaved down, which is what usually happens. I do not tolerate lazy dog owners at all. If you dont BRUSH your dog I am not going to DO IT FOR YOU. It's YOUR job to brush that dog and make sure the coat does not come into my salon matted, if it does..i'll shave the dog gladly.

I also offer to teach people how to brush and comb their dog so that they do not have the problem with mats!

I also suggest a 4 week appointment and I tell them ahead of time that I will call and remind them about it. Some clients have brought me very matted dogs and after talking with them, showing them how to brush and getting and keeping a schedule I never have trouble with mats again! The owner is much happier being able to have a full coated dog an I really prefer just clipping as opposed to shaving.

Getting your dogs haircut for the first time you can't expect to get exactly what you want.. if the groomer didn't hurt your dog, etc... I always say give them a chance..most groomers keep a record of what was done to your dog..that way you can say "oh well I want it longer than last time or shorter or whatever!" that way they have something to go on and can eventually get to what you are looking for.

When in doubt BRING A PICTURE! Although most groomers will say they hate owners bringing in show quality photos and then have those expectations..but pictures do help, it gives us an idea of what you are looking for.

I hope you find a groomer that you can be happy with. Check around for privately owned salons, you might be surprised..many of them have better customer service and then some don't...so it just depends on your location and what you have available.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

*Groomer protocol advice*

I just adopted a wonderful little poodle mix and had her at the groomer for the first time. The haircut wasn't exactly what I thought I had described, but that's okay and I know how to describe better what I want. However, the day after the grooming, she had a huge razor burn spot on her throat. I'm sure the groomer has no idea as it wasn't visible when I picked her up. So do I just mention this next time I take her in and ask them to be more careful? Or is this a sign that the groomer might not be the best? And do I need to treat it? Right now it is a scab.

This curly haired dog is sure different from my cats!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

definitely tell the groomer, as it's easy to be careful of razor burn on sensitive dogs, but it's also easy to accidentally give them razor burn when you're not aware they have sensitive skin!! Of course we try NOT to give *any* dog razor burn, and so far I've only ever done it to a couple of dogs as I've worked out how to perfect my technique since getting my spoo, but it certainly can happen, and doesn't say anything about the quality of the groomer. 

If you were otherwise happy with the groomer (even if not yet 100% happy with the groom) then certainly go back and let them know next time! I ALWAYS tell my new clients that I will *try* to do what they are wanting, but of course it may not suit yet, I will keep track of what I did, and they are more than welcome to tell me everything they want different for next time, and while it might take a few grooms, we will get onto the same level where everyone is happy.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aidan said:


> If you dont BRUSH your dog I am not going to DO IT FOR YOU. It's YOUR job to brush that dog and make sure the coat does not come into my salon matted, if it does..i'll shave the dog gladly.


Hey.. this is my policy too. lol.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Teddy'smomma,

I can't help but feel that you are not very happy and somewhat intimidated by your rather pushy groomer. I can't imagine if I booked an appointment with one groomer, to have another one grab the dog out of my hands and decide that she gets to do it. :jaw: If a groomer ever tried to do that to me, I'd be out of the door in a hurry, what nerve!!! 

Are there any independent groomers in your area or do you know other people with poodles who can recommend someone???? Where are you located?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Another idea and a lot of people do this, is to call your vet and see if they recommend anyone in particular.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Underpants Gnome said:


> I just adopted a wonderful little poodle mix and had her at the groomer for the first time. The haircut wasn't exactly what I thought I had described, but that's okay and I know how to describe better what I want. However, the day after the grooming, she had a huge razor burn spot on her throat. I'm sure the groomer has no idea as it wasn't visible when I picked her up. So do I just mention this next time I take her in and ask them to be more careful? Or is this a sign that the groomer might not be the best? And do I need to treat it? Right now it is a scab.
> 
> This curly haired dog is sure different from my cats!!


Another bit of advice that I'm surprised I didn't see, though I just skimmed through the replies so maybe it is there, is to ask the groomer to file or grind the nails, especialy the rear ones. Sometimes right after an area is clipped short like that it just feels different to the dog and they may scratch at it, causing irritation. It may also be that she got a slight burn that she scratched at and made worse. You may not have even noticed her scratching since she wouldn't really even need to scratch that much to start to cause a problem with freshly clipped nails. I try and make a point to dremel at the very least the rear nails on every poodle I do and every dog that gets a shave down just to head off this problem. Normaly I charge extra for that service but I just do it for those dogs, the owners don't even know they are getting anything for free.


----------



## Teddy'smomma (Sep 21, 2009)

Well just so everyone knows, I do use the steel comb on him to make sure that I get all the knots I can, and I definitely keep him short so there's no possible way he can get matted. The only thing that is long are his ears because they give him character and he just wouldn't be Teddy without them. 

Also, I told the head groomer at the store in question about what was done the last time so she knows as well . I'm not planning to let anyone step on me anymore, I already cancelled his appointment, I can't take him anyway, my nephew's birthday is the same day as his appointment was supposed to be and it wouldn't have worked out. Also, I already have a picture ready to take with me to go visit the new place in the next town over. The woman who owns the place seems very nice and she's reasonably priced. 

I don't think I could ever groom him myself, he's very jumpy and not willing to sit still for a long period of time and I certainly don't have the equipment to do it. Sure we sometimes do his sanitary area VERY carefully (we never get close enough to the skin to cause harm, only trim him up with scissors) because he does grow so fast. 

I'm definitely frustrated because I just wish that I hadn't even gotten a dog anymore now, I can't seem to do anything right with him....idk....hopefully things get better soon...because I love Teddy and I want the world for him, but I'm having a hard time with all this stuff lately.....


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I hate to hear that this ordeal makes you not want a poodle, but to be quite honest poodles are one of the breeds that require constant grooming! They are very high maintainance dogs and you should have known what you were getting into before getting this dog.

Using a steel comb is great for getting out mats, just make sure it's done as often as possible and always before the dog gets wet or has a bath of any kind and then done again after the bath. Water will makes matts get tighter so combing first is the key.

There are also many products out there that help to prevent matting and also help get matts out if they should occur.

The longer the coat the easier it will get matted, you just have to find what works for you as far as what you like and what you can maintain in between grooms.

If the groomer shaved your dog because she said he was matted you are going to have that problem with every groomer. If someone can talk me into dematting a dog I charge a ridiculous amount for it and with good reason..dematting is VERY painful to the dog, or it can be. If I have to dematt someones dog I want them to stick around and watch how uncomfortable the dog is all so he will "look pretty". 

But, there are groomers who are just plain lazy and will not run a brush through a dog for anything in the world, i've worked with groomers who just want to shave everything off and be done with it and if this was a groomer like that then you should go somewhere else.

Good luck!


----------



## Teddy'smomma (Sep 21, 2009)

I knew what I was getting into when I took him on. I make sure that he is combed/brushed at least twice a day...idk. But I love my dog and I didn't mean to make anyone think that I didn't want the dog...definitely don't want that.


----------

